# Hilfe - Rechner läuft, aber Monitor gibt kein Bild



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Januar 2009)

*Hilfe - Rechner läuft, aber Monitor gibt kein Bild*

Hey Leutz, 

nen Kumpel von mir hat nen riesen Problem also wenn er bei sich zu Hause ist und den Rechner anmachen will läuft zwar alles und es dreht sich auch jeder Lüfter usw. aber es kommt einfach kein Bild...

Der Monitor ist nur analog, d.h. er benutzt nen Adapter für die Graka da sie nur 2DVI-Ausgänge hat...

Haben es schon mit nem anderen Adapter versucht, leider ohne erfolg=(

Und vorhin auch bei mir, allerdings direkt mit nem digitalen Kabel, also ohne Adapter, da kam dann nen Bild haben beide DVI-Ausgänge ausprobiert.

Hatt alles geklappt...nur bei ihm zu Hause dann wieder net.

Woran kann das liegen? Wissen echt net mehr weiter

Bitte um Lösungsvorschläge...

greetz und thx


----------



## aurionkratos (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hiillfeee!!!!-.-*

Erstmal vorweg: ein passenderer Titel wäre nett gewesen...

@Topic: Evtl ist auch der Monitor hinüber. Testet das mal aus.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hiillfeee!!!!-.-*

nein der ist ganz, wenn wir nen anderen Rechner anschließen, dann geht alles ganz normal...zeigt dann alles an der Screen..

greetz


----------



## Pushkin (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - Rechner läuft, aber Monitor gibt kein Bild*

Dann bau ma deine Graka bei deinem Kumpel ein und teste es dann,wenn das nicht hilft eventuell RAMs tauschen und alles andere vom Netzteil abklemmen


----------



## lazy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - Rechner läuft, aber Monitor gibt kein Bild*

Hat die Grafikkarte 2 Ausgänge? Probiere beide durch, ich hatte bei meinem PC auch erst kein Bild bis ich den Monitor an den anderen Anschluss gemacht habe^^


----------



## utacat (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - Rechner läuft, aber Monitor gibt kein Bild*

Kurze Frage.
Um was für einen Monitor handelt es sich . Röhre oder TFT? 
Hat er von einem Röhrenmonitor auf TFT gewechselt?
Hatte ein ähnliches Problem vor ein paar Jahren nach dem Wechsel von Röhre zu TFT.
Habe meinen Röhrenmonitor noch mal angeschlossen und 800x 600 und 60 Hz eingestellt. PC runtergefahren unf Flachmann dran, dann liefs und ich konnte die optimale Einstellung für den TFT vornehmen.
MfG


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hilfe - Rechner läuft, aber Monitor gibt kein Bild*

Nein er hatte mit einmal kein Bild mehr war von Röhre auf eine andere Röhre und auf meinem Flachbild ging es dann...naja Problem ist aber nicht mehr vorhanden, er hat sich jetzt einen LCD geholt und seinen alten 15" Röhrenmonitor endlich entsorgt^^

Wäre also alles geklärt...
Danke trotzdem @ all

greetz


----------

